
Museum of Hoaxes - apsec112
http://hoaxes.org/
======
jihadjihad
The Eruption of Mount Edgecumbe April Fool's Joke is hilarious [0]. Guy
airdrops 70 kerosense-soaked tires to the crater of the volcano and sets them
on fire, making everyone think the volcano was going to erupt.

Laughed pretty good at this bit in the PB & mayo story [1] too: "And then
there was the Great Banana Peel hoax. In 1967, a rumor had swept the nation
alleging that bananas could be used to get high. The technique, it was said,
was to scrape the inside of a banana peel, boil the residue, dry it out, and
then roll it into a joint and smoke it."

[0]:
[http://hoaxes.org/af_database/permalink/the_eruption_of_moun...](http://hoaxes.org/af_database/permalink/the_eruption_of_mount_edgecumbe)

[1]:
[http://hoaxes.org/weblog/comments/peanut_butter_and_mayonnai...](http://hoaxes.org/weblog/comments/peanut_butter_and_mayonnaise_panic)

~~~
bklaasen
That banana peel hoax was still doing the rounds when I was in secondary
school in the early eighties in Ireland.

------
kurthr
I’d also recommend the Museum of Jurassic Technology in LA. It’s not exactly
full of hoaxes (there is ‘primary’ evidence for all the exhibits), but it has
a great mix of things that are true but weird, interesting but likely false,
and completely bonkers but ‘documented’.

Ask to see the library, if they still allow it.

[http://mjt.org/themainpage/main2.html](http://mjt.org/themainpage/main2.html)

~~~
bryanmgreen
I enjoy how many people go there expecting to find a small museum about
dinosaurs, only to realize it's.... uh, not that.

------
CM30
Oh hey, I remember this site. Had one of the books the curator released to tie
in to the project.

Either way, it's definitely got some fantastic articles about old school
hoaxes here. The hoaxes through history archive is definitely worth looking
through if you've got the time:

[http://hoaxes.org/archive/display/category/middleages/](http://hoaxes.org/archive/display/category/middleages/)

I just kinda wish they were a bit more consistent on the updates again. The
site got tons of updates back in 2015 or so, with articles every day. Now?
You'll be lucky to get one per month.

------
lisper
It's the Second Coming of Snopes.

